# Getting our first Havanese, we have a few questions



## Tabbyrawr (Feb 9, 2010)

Our family is getting our first Havanese in a week or so. We're very excited, but we have a couple questions and would be very grateful if any experienced owners could answer them. We previously had a Border Collie, but have had no experience with small dogs.
-Do Havanese often develop Small Dog Syndrome? If so, what are some good strategies for avoiding it?
-Are there any great tricks that you've taught your Havanese?
-Do you have any crate-training or training-the-dog-to-go-outside-through-the-doggie-door-to-do-his/her-business tips?
-Are there any special supplies we need?
-We have two rabbits, and we aren't sure how to introduce the dog to the rabbbits. Does anyone here know the best way to introduce the dogs and rabbits? Both rabbits are very sweet, one is a neutered male and another is an unspayed female. We plan on neutering our puppy.
-Can Havanese learn toy names, so that they can fetch a toy if you tell them to fetch it?
-Do Havanese tend to stick close to home, or do they run out onto the street if they get out of the house?
-Will chicken wire around the yard be sufficient to keep the dog from escaping the yard?
-A friend of ours had a Havanese who was well-behaved for 3 years, then became a growly, grumpy, unfriendly dog, who she ended up giving away. Do you know why this might have happened, and if so, how we could prevent this happening with our Havanese?
-I'm considering showing in agility - do you have any suggestions/websites on agility training?
-I've heard of a dog training place called Dog Squad - have you heard if they're any good? Yelp reviews say they're great, but I wanted to get some feedback from Havanese owners.
-Do you have any dog name suggestions? Here's a picture. He's a male dog. We're considering these names currently:
Bailey
Marley
Milo
Benji
Benito
Diego
Felix
Marco
Pablo
Zorro
Quinn
Rocky


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

He is a cutie !
I like Quinn.
My Henry knows the names of his toys, and will get them if I suggest it. This is a smart breed.
Small dog syndrome? Havs are sturdy dogs and can hold their own. Plus they are very friendly and are friendly with people, big dogs, small dogs, and all.
I think if they get out of the house they will immediately run to wherever to find a squirrel even if it is across the street, so best to keep him on a leash for safety (please).
You will need a good amount of chew toys.
Also make sure the pup gets plenty of naps as a youngster, I found this helped with his energy levels and gave him a good amount of rest in between learning everything he needed.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Congrats on your Hav baby he's absolutely adorable 

Doggie door, you might have to help him thru a few times. They are very food motivated so give lots of treats!

Whether they wander far or stick close to home depends more their individual personality rather than the breed as a whole. There are Havs that absolute velcro dogs then those who like to explore the world more.. So until you know which category they fall on keep your on him.


----------



## Tabbyrawr (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the help!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Lots of questions! We will need more pictures in order to answer all these questions. (Hint...Hint...)

A true companion dog, he will never leave your sight without fussing. He loves being with you! Really do not know why the Hav you mentioned became grumpy...

Havs are verbal and will talk back to you. 

Very smart! Lots of toys needed. Start calling the toys names and your pup will go get those toys. 

They will often look at you expecting you to read their minds! Start practicing! Either...
I need to go outside, I am hungry, I am tired (and I do not know what to do), please play with me.

Whatever name you choose, you will have at least 6 other names you call them!

Tricks: I have taught sit, stay, roll-over, down, stand, speak, go get your" (toy insert name)," go get your bone, find it, place,......I will often tell Dexter to stay and get out of sight and call him and he will have to find me.

I will ask.... What do you want? Are you hungry? Go get some water.

I am still amazed at how smart these Havs are!

Agility: I have heard you have to wait until they are old enough...over a year, I think.

As for sticking close to home....Forget about it! They love to smell stuff, they like to go potty in another yard,...So, do not let your Hav out of your sight when outside! 

I taught: Ring the bells to go outside to potty...Dexter still does this with husband, but Dexter gives me the look and I know what the look means. 

Oh! Welcome to the Forum. I will need more pictures though....


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

I vote for Quinn too


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome! Can't wait to see pictures of __________. It's so hard picking out names...I had one chosen before I got my puppy, but once he was mine, I changed his name, and I think his new one suits him better.


----------



## Skye (Jan 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I am new, also, and not a Hav owner yet. I hope to be within the next year or so. The puppy looks adorable! I am looking forward to reading the advice you get as well! As for the name, I like Zorro if he is a little wild man! And Quinn if he is more mellow...time will tell!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! As far as Small Dog Syndrome, I think that can occur because of the way we treat these little guys. I know that I have tolerated a lot of jumping up, for example, because he is so small and light. However, if I had a huge dog, I would have nipped that in the bud. Much will depend on how you treat your dog. I think an obedience class as a puppy is an excellent idea to get all behaviors under control before they become a problem. Before we attended obedience class, We already taught our dog sit, down, lay, high five, shake, roll over and stay (still working on that because his drive to follow us around is so great). As far as supplies, I would have a crate and an expen to start. It helps to let them sleep in their crate beside your beds, although some people start them off in a different room. We had two rabbits also (one just died). I think it depends on the dog. From the time our dog was a puppy, he always lunged at the rabbit. He definitely wanted to chase her and surely would have killed her (even if by accident). We never let the two out at the same time. Many forum members have introduced their dogs to cats, but I would take great caution with a rabbit. Hopefully you will find some good tips on this from someone else. Havanese are very smart and can learn toy names. In terms of Havanese getting out, I think that depends on your training. You will have to work hard on training them not to run into the street or away from home if they get out. Mine would run into the street and run away without a doubt. I have tried to train him, but clearly I need to put many more hours in. He has a very strong chasing instinct so I am careful to never let him out alone. Good luck with your puppy, and I can't wait to see the pics. I would suggest doing a ton of research on this forum, and you will be able to find in-depth answers to your questions. If you have any questions or problems once you get your little guy, we're always here to help


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome-what a cutie! When I looked at his picture, my first thought was he looks most like a Diego but I like Pablo too. I had a different name picked out for Piper but on the way home from the breeder I decided the name didn't fit and she looked like a Piper.

I have a neighbor with a pet rabbit that Piper is obsessed with. She loves him! 

Piper is a total velcro dog and would never run off but I think that's more an individual dog thing.

Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I like Quinn too, very sweet name and he's a doll!

You can do searches for answers to lots of your questions by using the SEARCH at the top of the page. The one thing I'd make sure of is to have lots of things he's allowed to chew on so he doesn't chew other stuff!


----------



## Skye (Jan 23, 2010)

Small dog syndrome...I think certain breeds are more prone to it. It could be a medical issue if it developed suddenly, but, more than likely, a behavioral issue. There are so many things we do to contribute to SDS when we treat the dogs like humans, not understanding the way a dog's mind works. I really do believe the right, consistent training really helps. Some dogs it may just be their personality, and they do best as only pets, and kept away from small children, etc. In general Havanese are supposed to be good with small children, other animals, etc., (and allergy friendly) which is why I would like to get one myself someday!


----------



## Tabbyrawr (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome! I'll be sure to post lots of pictures. All of your advice has been very helpful, we're extremely grateful. We're very excited to be getting our new Havanese!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He looks like a Quinn or Rocky to me. Whatever you choose to name him, he's adorable. Welcome to the wonderful, wacky world of havanese.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I haven't seen the name Quinn before. I vote for that one. He is so adorable. Somehow that picture looks familiar to me, lol, I don't have any idea why that would be?
Welcome to our havanese forum!!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Like the name Quinn. These little guys are very smart. Tucker is 10 mos. old. and the latest smart thing he figured out was to slide the window screen we use between the spindles of the stairs to keep him from going upstairs. My DH gets up when Tucker whines first thing in the morning. It was 6:30 a.m. and Tucker was trying to jump on our bed. At the same time DH ask me if Tucker was upstairs. I said yes. DH started laughing as he came upstairs and told me what happened. Tucker is back to sleeping in the room with us again. At 6 mos. old he decided he would rather sleep downstairs. I guess he's changed his mind.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

He's VERY handsome baby boy and welcome. My great aunt once had a pooch named Peppito. Bailey seems to be a comon name lately. Like naming children. Say it to your self like you were calling him. See if you like the way it sounds. Waiting to see his temperment is a good idea to.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No advice, but welcome to the forum and your new baby is a doll. My grand daughter is Bailey. With his markings I like Bandit.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

